# Bamboo and milorganite?



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey guys. I ordered some slender Weaver bamboo and all the canes were for some reason topped. (Cut off ) at about 5 feet. Now the entire reason I ordered this bamboo was to grow it tall and block out my neighbors and the horrific cat patio enclosure that they built..



There is literally 10-15 cats in that monstrosity.

I've read that once a cane is topped, it will never get any taller.

Do I have to return these and get another batch? Or can I add milorganite to maybe get them growing again? I'm pretty pissed that the would top all the canes like this. The nursery said they do it to encourage new cane growth, but why would you stunt the existing canes so much? They are not even at half the height that they should grow up to.

Anyway. Any tips would be welcome.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

My mother planted some Bamboo to block the view of a road from our backyard. I don't know about the topped stalks, but new shoots will form and grow wild! It was, and still is a 20ft (ish) wall of bamboo!

I don't think my mom ever fertilized or watered the Bamboo, she did cut it back when needed.


----------



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

Well, i went ahead and used milo on both my varieties of bamboo, I have Golden Goddess in planters and slender weaver along the fence, and it seemed to really really really like it.

The shoots coming up on my Slender Weaver have doubled in height in the span of about a weak. And I noticed about 6 new shoots on each of my Golden Goddess bamboos.

So, just in case anybody is looking, do it. Bamboo Loves Milorganite.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow! That's some awesome growth!


----------



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

Update here. Since the time of posting this Aug 5th to Aug 25. I've had 2 shoots grow 6+ feet on my slender Weaver variety. Even for bamboo that's crazy fast.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Any pics of the bamboo? Curious on how big they have gotten since I planted some Golden Goddess last spring.


----------

